# Other Furry Sites (oof)



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

I've never really liked the formatting of the FurAffinity site, so I went on a quest to discover new furry-integrated sites. The ones I discovered I've rated based on user-friendliness, looks, site activity, and overall member friendliness. I've also included some important info. Give me your thoughts/opinions!

RATINGS (from #1 site to #7)
1. Twitter (furry portions) Twitter. It's what's happening.
2. DeviantArt  Browse Popular 24 Hours | DeviantArt
3. FurAffinity Index -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
4. Furry Network beta.furrynetwork.com: FN
5. SoFurry SoFurry - The furry creativity home
6. Furvilla Log in - Furvilla
7. ChickenSmoothie Adopt free virtual pets! - Chicken Smoothie

star ratings~

Twitter:
user-friendliness: ****
looks: ***
site activity: *****
friendliness: ****
My favourite aspects of Twitter are that first off, it is not strictly a furry site, so if you're part of more than one fandom you can follow up on everything at once, from one account. The members I have encountered thus far are extremely inviting and friendly (almost everyone follows back), and a great effort is made to ensure things are kept strictly SFW for the smol furs out there. 
One downfall I noticed, however, is that there seems to be a sort of social hierarchy where con-going furs intermingle with each other and that seems to be the only conversation. For furs like me who can't afford or make the time to attend said cons, it can at times feel like you're being left out.

DeviantArt:
user-friendliness: ****
looks: **
site activity: *****
friendliness: ***
Like Twitter, DeviantArt is not strictly a furry site, and many fandoms will upload art to the site and be willing to chat and follow. Content filters are a tad bit more lenient, and most furs on the site, while not as willing to follow or check out your own work, at least keep a mostly steady stream of content to enjoy.
I've noticed particularly on this site a lot of hate mail, more so towards less-established users who are just beginning to post. Also, it's EXTREMELY hard to earn a following on this site. However, if you're the kind of person who just likes to view others' work, I highly recommend this site.

FurAffinity:
user-friendliness: **
looks: **
site activity: ***
friendliness*****
Ahh, the great FA. I believe it's safe to assume that most everyone here already has a basic understanding of this site, so I can go ahead and get down to business.
The major pro for this place is the Forums. Not everyone wants to simply browse through galleries all day; they want to talk. The forums here (you're on them) remain fairly active 24/7 without becoming overwhelmingly crowded or irrelevant. It's an inviting place for anyone, not just furs.
However, FA isn't necessarily a good place for the people who don't like fetish art. It's practically all that gets uploaded these days. If you're into that, enjoy I guess. Other than that my only major complaint is the controls on the site.

Furry Network (BETA):
user-friendliness: *****
looks: *****
site activity: *
friendliness: ***
Furry Network was definitely a show-stopper- at first. From the second I logged on I knew exactly how to operate on the site, the layout of everything was extremely appealing and had somewhat of an Amino vibe going for it. A feature I found AMAZING was the ability to mass-upload files (each file in a modern-looking table; when clicked on you could change its info and then upload them all at once), as well as the WONDERFUL artwork I found upon browsing. 
That was where I ran into a huge problem, though. And normally with a site in Beta mode I would understand this, but you have to hear this.
a. The site was a virtual ghost town. This, once again, makes sense as the site is in testing. The site is most certainly going to be small while the moderators are still collecting feedback and improving the site for a potential release, but yet this next part still deeply confuses me:
b. some of the newest posts were from 2015.
*2015.*
Now from my experience in creating websites I find it HIGHLY unlikely that it would take so long for any site to be open to the public, and the only logical explanations I can think for this to be is:
~The site was already running, but a major bug was discovered during that year and the moderators are just now testing out their progress on the bug. If this is the case I highly doubt the site will be fully functional anytime soon.
~The site was open until said year, closed, and is re-opening. This would make a little more sense, but you'd think either all the old media would be gone or more people would already be returning to the site, such as previous members as well as new ones. And for a site to be open for me to find in Google and make an account as well as post stuff within 10 minutes, it's a little unnerving that no one else has.
~The project was cancelled during Beta Testing. If this is the case, the site is dead. End of story.

SoFurry:
user-friendliness: ***
looks: **
site activity: ***
friendliness: ***
I found SoFurry to be average in every aspect; usable, but in no way trying to impress. I don't really have anything good or bad to say about it, either. It's just... Average. So while it gets points for actually being active and functioning, you're not going to see me there very often.

Furvilla:
user-friendliness: **
looks: ***
site activity: ***
friendliness: ****
Furvilla is one of the best anthro games I've played, to its merit. The idea is a great one, and at first, the gameplay is also amazing. But prices are high, there's work to be done, and the game quickly becomes annoyingly repetitive. It requires countless days of clicking several different buttons to even establish yourself, and then several MORE days to get more stuff. The way the game itself is set up is for you to either completely screw up and go broke, or to strike it up, get rich, and then find out you need over 5,000,000 cash to get ONE SMALL PART of something that will keep the game moving. It's a little too real about life for it to be a fun game.

Chicken Smoothie:
user-friendliness: *
looks: **
site activity: ***
friendliness: **
Chicken Smoothie is essentially checking back once a month and every 3 or so hours to see if there are any new pets. There seems to be absolutely NO point other than that, other than a trade option which no one really uses anyway...

Did I miss any sites? What are your experiences/opinions?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2018)

Weasyl is another furry site I've heard some things about.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Weasyl is another furry site I've heard some things about.


yeah i wanted to look into that one but i can't access it for some reason


----------



## TrishaCat (May 9, 2018)

Twitter is terrible! Functionally, at least. It compresses all images and jpegs them, lowering image quality on art. It's not useable as an art gallery due to its timeline functionality, so you can't see what all an artist has created as well. It also discourages discussion in favor of blog posts due to its character limit, and this has an unintended affect of forcing people to simplify complex ideas and topics into short statements, constantly creating misunderstandings between users. Not to mention it's like system randomly has the same functionality as the retweet button from time to time, showing other people what you've liked, and it likes to hide replies from people from time to time.


----------



## Kumali (May 9, 2018)

There's furryrphaven as a forum, but it's pretty quiet these days...still active, but barely, from the look of it.


----------



## Cawdabra (May 9, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Twitter is terrible! Functionally, at least. It compresses all images and jpegs them, lowering image quality on art. It's not useable as an art gallery due to its timeline functionality, so you can't see what all an artist has created as well. It also discourages discussion in favor of blog posts due to its character limit, and this has an unintended affect of forcing people to simplify complex ideas and topics into short statements, constantly creating misunderstandings between users. Not to mention it's like system randomly has the same functionality as the retweet button from time to time, showing other people what you've liked, and it likes to hide replies from people from time to time.


Not to mention infinite scrolling and lack of structure in replies. Plus most of the furries on Twitter tend to be the younger SJW-y crowd.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Twitter is terrible! Functionally, at least. It compresses all images and jpegs them, lowering image quality on art. It's not useable as an art gallery due to its timeline functionality, so you can't see what all an artist has created as well. It also discourages discussion in favor of blog posts due to its character limit, and this has an unintended affect of forcing people to simplify complex ideas and topics into short statements, constantly creating misunderstandings between users. Not to mention it's like system randomly has the same functionality as the retweet button from time to time, showing other people what you've liked, and it likes to hide replies from people from time to time.


yeah, i hate that about Twitter, but at the same time i also find it to be an easier way to connect with other furs. I noticed just after posting this that i was taking different features into context when it came to reviews (game quality, forum activity, connectivity, etc) that i probably should've included.  and you're right; most of my art has quotes you can never read from twitter


----------



## Goldenqilin (May 9, 2018)

There's also furry amino. It's pretty active and I find it convenient and easy to use. I use it for commissions especially (It's difficult compared to FA, but possible). The only downside is that amino's userbase is pretty young (I'd say 12-15) so the moderation is kinda strict depending on who you ask. Also, the image quality is absolute garbage unless you pay.

All in all, it's decent, and I use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

Goldenqilin said:


> There's also furry amino. It's pretty active and I find it convenient and easy to use. I use it for commissions especially (It's difficult compared to FA, but possible). The only downside is that amino's userbase is pretty young (I'd say 12-15) so the moderation is kinda strict depending on who you ask. Also, the image quality is absolute garbage unless you pay.
> 
> All in all, it's decent, and I use it on a regular basis.


one of my pet peeves about Amino is that i can't actually contribute unless i have the app, and...



 
but i've heard pretty mixed reviews of it. personally i'd think it to be much more user-friendly, but i wouldn't know all that well...


----------



## Goldenqilin (May 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> one of my pet peeves about Amino is that i can't actually contribute unless i have the app, and...
> View attachment 32028
> but i've heard pretty mixed reviews of it. personally i'd think it to be much more user-friendly, but i wouldn't know all that well...


Woah! I wasn't expecting that sort of phone. It brings back a lot of memories 

But yeah, the community could be a mixed bag from what I've heard. I haven't experienced anything negative myself, though. Sometimes I feel like its almost a matter of... sensitivity? Some people on there get really pouty over little things.


----------



## AppleButt (May 9, 2018)

Goldenqilin said:


> There's also furry amino. It's pretty active and I find it convenient and easy to use. I use it for commissions especially (It's difficult compared to FA, but possible). The only downside is that amino's userbase is pretty young (I'd say 12-15) so the moderation is kinda strict depending on who you ask. Also, the image quality is absolute garbage unless you pay.
> 
> All in all, it's decent, and I use it on a regular basis.



The user base being so young got to me on Furry Amino.

I don’t hate young users at all,  but it’s hard for me personally to deal with being among the oldest/more mature of the demographic somewhere.

I’m more comfortable dealing somewhere with more adults.

It seemed to be pretty decent for artists though.

And I think youngsters would definitely enjoy it there.


----------



## Dreamline (May 9, 2018)

Weasyl is dead, forum-wise. The art gallery and interface would the only things going for it.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

now as an update, I know some people consider art based of the Warriors books by Erin Hunter as anthro/furry art, and as a diehard Warriors fan, I have sites for that too that may be worth considering to some degree

edit: one specifically, BlogClan, is literally just a forum. it's got several flaws, but it's got everything to imagine for you to do, as well as different branch sites for stories, art, rp, etc.


----------



## Ginza (May 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> now as an update, I know some people consider art based of the Warriors books by Erin Hunter as anthro/furry art, and as a diehard Warriors fan, I have sites for that too that may be worth considering to some degree
> 
> edit: one specifically, BlogClan, is literally just a forum. it's got several flaws, but it's got everything to imagine for you to do, as well as different branch sites for stories, art, rp, etc.



I need to get back into the fandom qwq
I loved the books, it was just the fanbase that was... interesting 

Oh btw, gonna send you a PM about borrowing books via Twitter -


----------



## TrishaCat (May 9, 2018)

Well if you're including forum only websites, as far as furry forums go, there's http://www.phoenix.corvidae.org


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 9, 2018)

Chicken Smoothie has very friendly users, I'm not sure what you're talking about. 95% of the people on there are really nice. 

And it has more purpose than that. If you use the site just for the pets, then yeah, it's pretty boring. But what about the forums? The forums on there are great and it's the only reason I still go on that website. There are lots of nice artists as well--I've gotten some of my favorite art pieces of my characters from that website. The forum games are also fun, and there are hundreds of user-made adoptables with many cool closed species such as Viscets and Kalons.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Weasyl is another furry site I've heard some things about.



I used to champion this place, but I do not recommend it anymore. Dwindling userbase that never saw any major surges beyond it's starting crowd. Mods jumping ship left and right. No updates rolled out in over 2 years. Confusing and backwards ratings guidelines that they wholly stand by and make certain categories and features pointless because of how dumb they are. The site is a ghost town for good reason. It's a clean and functioning site yes and the mods don't gross me the fuck out like the ones on FA, but it was built with _spite_ for FA by people with apparently poor management skills and no foresight. 

I stayed with the place for years, but I had to bail. And if you do commissions for a living, don't even consider the place. It's such a shame I have to say any of this.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 9, 2018)

Also Furiffic is another site that's kinda new, but like FurryNetwork, it's stagnant and going nowhere. It's also very ugly. Like SUPER ugly.
But it has a robust upload system that I liked.


----------



## Ciderfine (May 9, 2018)

Some of the sites you listed have nothing to do with the core of the furry fandom, and arent furry.


----------



## Simo (May 9, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Twitter is terrible! Functionally, at least. It compresses all images and jpegs them, lowering image quality on art. It's not useable as an art gallery due to its timeline functionality, so you can't see what all an artist has created as well. It also discourages discussion in favor of blog posts due to its character limit, and this has an unintended affect of forcing people to simplify complex ideas and topics into short statements, constantly creating misunderstandings between users. Not to mention it's like system randomly has the same functionality as the retweet button from time to time, showing other people what you've liked, and it likes to hide replies from people from time to time.



A friend of mine convinced me to try this, and you've summed up my thoughts on it very well! There also seemed be this annoying sort of boastfulness about it, or the feeling of it being some sort of popularity contest. But the format I found horrid. And, lots of ads. Overall, I found Twitter tended to make me feel depressed, and so, I stopped checking it, and let it wither away.

Not to be a spoil-sport and old grouch, but my ratings 

Twitter:
user-friendliness: **
looks: * (Seems Dowdy/Frumpy)
site activity: ***
friendliness: zero

On a similar note there's Telegram: which feels to me a lot like Discord and Twitter mated, and had a baby. I've signed up for some furry groups, but it's sorta hard as you have so many people trying to talk at once, and no, 'channels'...I've tended to use it for DMs. I suppose the stickers can be fun, but like Twitter, it seems to lead to very short little posts, and it's as if all I really do is waste time, scrolling down past conversations about as interesting as watching paint dry, perhaps less so.

Telegram:
user-friendliness: **
looks: ****
site activity: ***
friendliness: *

Another Edit: Also, I don't like how you can't really make a profile, on Telegram. Or, you can, but it's something like a 70 character limit. And so, it seemed odd, not to really know anything abut anyone, even gender, other that what they might be typing at the moment; I don't need book length bios, but in terms of trying to meet others, it seemed like a very difficult way to do so. And so, I'd say the platform is inherently discouraging that way, to newcomers, to the groups on it.


----------



## Norros_ (May 9, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> there's http://www.phoenix.corvidae.org


Penix rather is dead than alive


----------



## Inkblooded (May 9, 2018)

furvilla is 1. not an art site 2. not a social media 3. a terrible, terrible place. Its basically like if someone took Neopets and made it furry themed, which isnt a bad idea in theory, BUT its also run by people with insane Orwellian postmodernist ideas that they try and force into the game. they try to be PC to the point of actually being offensive and it seems to attract a very toxic crowd

its a shame, because the art was cute and the custom pet system seemed like a good idea. but sometimes good ideas fall into the hands of terrible people


----------



## TrishaCat (May 9, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Penix rather is dead than alive


Sad but true.
I will revive it come E3 though.
I need someplace to speculate whether or not Krystal will be in Smash 5 after all


----------



## Rant (May 9, 2018)

What about Weasle?


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> What about Weasle?



weasyl is just a clone of FA and i mean literally, even the layout looks the same


----------



## Folhester (May 10, 2018)

Weird, I feel like it's easier to gain recognition on dA than on FA.

dA has the group system, that allows you to join communities and showcase your art there. I mean, we're talking about thousands of people receiving your work in their notification box! Even if no one knows you at first, if your art is decent and you submit your work to several groups, you can quickly grab some attention and get a good amount of favs and favs.

That's a missing feature on FA that I found surprising. Like, if you're new, you can only submit your art and hope someone sees it on the home page, or showcase your gallery on the forums in a already very busy Art section. So the only way I found so far to get the attention of the crowd is indeed... specific fetish  I was commissioned a transformation sequence, and suddenly this artwork got faved 10 times more than my other submissions.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

Folhester said:


> Weird, I feel like it's easier to gain recognition on dA than on FA.
> 
> dA has the group system, that allows you to join communities and showcase your art there. I mean, we're talking about thousands of people receiving your work in their notification box! Even if no one knows you at first, if your art is decent and you submit your work to several groups, you can quickly grab some attention and get a good amount of favs and favs.
> 
> That's a missing feature on FA that I found surprising. Like, if you're new, you can only submit your art and hope someone sees it on the home page, or showcase your gallery on the forums in a already very busy Art section. So the only way I found so far to get the attention of the crowd is indeed... specific fetish  I was commissioned a transformation sequence, and suddenly this artwork got faved 10 times more than my other submissions.



to put this into perspective, I reached 530+ watchers on DeviantArt. on FurAffinity I ever only got to 71. And Id estimate half of those watchers are people from DA who just chose to watch my FA too.
thats a HUGE difference.

this is why FA isnt my main art site (and never will be)
i basically just used FA for nsfw art sales because people generally pay a bit fairer than DA (But not by much) and you cant post explicit content on DA.

The biggest reason why I lacked watchers on FA is because there are no groups. On FA you rely entirely on the front page to be seen. and thats no good because when you upload something, in 30 seconds it will be bumped off the front page by waves of diaper inflation and gay horse porn.

Unless you are a porn artist who uploads work at inhuman frequency and quantity, you will not be very visible on FA. the only way to get your FA popular realistically is to already be popular elsewhere and THEN advertise your FA, but youll probably not even get 1/5th of the watchers you had elsewhere, as I found. People simply dont like FA and dont have any reason to follow me there.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Sad but true.
> I will revive it come E3 though.
> I need someplace to speculate whether or not Krystal will be in Smash 5 after all



She wont.




3:



Inkblooded said:


> Unless you are a porn artist who uploads work at inhuman frequency and quantity, you will not be very visible on FA. the only way to get your FA popular realistically is to already be popular elsewhere and THEN advertise your FA, but youll probably not even get 1/5th of the watchers you had elsewhere, as I found. People simply dont like FA and dont have any reason to follow me there.



Are you good at drawing?


----------



## TrishaCat (May 10, 2018)

B E L I E V E
E
L
I
E
V
E


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Are you good at drawing?



decent, but i believe thats irrelevant
i know plenty of artists who frankly arent very good (have a poor grasp on anatomy, coloring, or just a rather ugly style) yet somehow gain a mass of watchers.
Art skill and talent doesnt matter; only content does.

someone who only draws shitty big breasted female anthros/gross femboy anthros, porn and fanart at a medicore skill level will always be ten times more popular than someone who is amazingly talented but draws unpopular topics.

people, especially on furaffinity, dont come for beautiful scenery, amazing lighting and incredible painting skills, they come for pornography and/or pop culture stuff


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> decent, but i believe thats irrelevant
> i know plenty of artists who frankly arent very good (have a poor grasp on anatomy, coloring, or just a rather ugly style) yet somehow gain a mass of watchers.
> Art skill and talent doesnt matter; only content does.
> 
> ...



Obviously if you're drawing Judy Hopps youre going to get boosted.
They might get more followers than someone who doesnt draw popular porn, but if someone of superior skill draws the same content, the weaker artist will get left behind. Easy. 

And if you market yourself properly to the right demographics and put in work, a SFW artist with some real skill can skyrocket given time. 

Its easy to make cynical excuses for why you arent going anywhere rather than actually putting in the same effort as other artists who have.
There are exceptions, I know, but skill and persistence will carry you much further in the long run. This isnt something done over night.

(I can also get into how shitty a site build FurAffinity is and how its detrimental to artistic growth but thats a tangent)


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Obviously if you're drawing Judy Hopps youre going to get boosted.
> They might get more followers than someone who doesnt draw popular porn, but if someone of superior skill draws the same content, the weaker artist will get left behind. Easy.
> 
> And if you market yourself properly to the right demographics and put in work, a SFW artist with some real skill can skyrocket given time.
> ...



i dont believe that, because ive only ever seen the contrary. people always prioritize content over skill, thats why people basically worship artists like slugbox and wolfy-nail etc... its not because their art is good it's simply because they both draw a lot of pornographic content. if they didn't I seriously doubt they'd be getting any followers.
and it seems some people even prefer butchered anime girl styles over talented and realistic art.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

i'd also like to add that my followers only got up to 500+ once i started doing furry commissions and drawing stuff that I personally had no interest in but I was doing to please others. before when I only drew my own interests, I didn't even make it to 100.

and again, skill didnt play into it here as I draw a hell of a lot better when the subject is something i'm familiar with and enjoy. when i draw something i don't have interest nor experience in, like canine furries, it doesn't look half as good. yet my worst art always gets the most attention, because it's of a more popular subject matter.

people want to see sexualized generic anthros. nobody cares about original content.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 10, 2018)

>good artists getting ignored if they don't draw the right content
This is Sho Shibamoto's entire career in a nutshell


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

there are people on DA who draw amazingly realistic art that only have about 20 followers just because they choose to draw their own subject matter and not what is popular.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2018)

Wolfy-Nail and SlugBox have been uploading for over a decade consistently and draw exceptionally well. 

Nice job deminishing their skill and years of hard work.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Wolfy-Nail and SlugBox have been uploading for over a decade consistently and draw exceptionally well.
> 
> Nice job deminishing their skill and years of hard work.



Theyre actually pretty terrible, slugbox draws as if the only female body he's ever seen is a shitty anime figurine and if i remember correctly wolfy-nail got in deep shit for drawing rape and cub porn.

Theyve been uploading POPULAR CONTENT for A LONG TIME and thats my point exactly. It has nothing to do with skill level. They are popular purely because they are porn artists who upload consistently, there are tons of artists far more skilled than them (which isnt hard to achieve) who get no attention simply because they dont draw generic furry/anime porn.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Theyre actually pretty terrible, slugbox draws as if the only female body he's ever seen is a shitty anime figurine and if i remember correctly wolfy-nail got in deep shit for drawing rape and cub porn.
> 
> Theyve been uploading POPULAR CONTENT for A LONG TIME and thats my point exactly. It has nothing to do with skill level. They are popular purely because they are porn artists who upload consistently, there are tons of artists far more skilled than them (which isnt hard to achieve) who get no attention simply because they dont draw generic furry/anime porn.



I'm not even going to get into the Slug or Wolfy statement since that's objectively false and not really here nor there. But you're not taking into account the breadth of content that actually gets produced on these sites and you are severely cherry picking to validate your pouting. You would rather assume that "nobody" likes anything that isn't porn (a GLANCE at any recently popular page on any relevant content creation platform will destroy that theory in less than an instant). That shows there's a problem with you since you don't know how to market yourself and don't want to figure out a means to draw attention to your work. You would rather make excuses instead of improve your situation and skillset which you're perfectly capable of doing. 

There are a number of artists who I am personal with that gave themselves a boost off the type of content you prudishly deem lesser, inferior work. In doing so, they brought in a following who learned to appreciate their other works and stay in the long run. You're talking to one of them. _You _however gave up already and didn't want to find a solution to your grievance. 
I have a friend, JSA-Arts. He felt the same way once upon a time. But rather than whine on a forum, he put in the elbow grease to get somewhere and he's now seeing his numbers rise due to consistency and improvement. He does not do porn. He does not do fanart. He does *work*.
This isn't an overnight endeavor. It takes *work.* Maybe a little more than someone. Maybe a little less. But that's life.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 10, 2018)

deviantart is interesting because the person doesn't have to /identify/ as furry but can still like it as a theme AMBIGOUSLY, lol. There was an awesome Huehuecoyotl pic there but there was the pretense of also liking Aztec mythology


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not even going to get into the Slug or Wolfy statement since that's objectively false and not really here nor there. But you're not taking into account the breadth of content that actually gets produced on these sites and you are severely cherry picking to validate your pouting. You would rather assume that "nobody" likes anything that isn't porn (a GLANCE at any recently popular page on any relevant content creation platform will destroy that theory in less than an instant). That shows there's a problem with you since you don't know how to market yourself and don't want to figure out a means to draw attention to your work. You would rather make excuses instead of improve your situation and skillset which you're perfectly capable of doing.
> 
> There are a number of artists who I am personal with that gave themselves a boost off the type of content you prudishly deem lesser, inferior work. In doing so, they brought in a following who learned to appreciate their other works and stay in the long run. You're talking to one of them. _You _however gave up already and didn't want to find a solution to your grievance.
> I have a friend, JSA-Arts. He felt the same way once upon a time. But rather than whine on a forum, he put in the elbow grease to get somewhere and he's now seeing his numbers rise due to consistency and improvement. He does not do porn. He does not do fanart. He does *work*.
> This isn't an overnight endeavor. It takes *work.* Maybe a little more than someone. Maybe a little less. But that's life.



you're not understanding what i'm saying

i never said that people only like porn drawings BUT it is among the most popular type of submission along with generic anthro art and fanart. My point is that *popularity has nothing to do with art skill *and *it is extremely difficult to get noticed on FurAffinity if you are not spam uploading popular content in bulk.
*
This has nothing to do with me "making excuses." I DO NOT WANT to be a "popular artist" or have thousands of followers, I am currently just trying to finish commissions so I can actually abadon this 500+ watcher account so I can pursue content I actually enjoy making instead of producing stuff I just make to please others.

Just because you want to have a ton of followers doesnt mean thats the goal for all of us. don't assume you know what my intentions are. if i wanted to be popular i'd just draw shitty porn and rake in thousands of followers. its not hard.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> This has nothing to do with me "making excuses." I DO NOT WANT to be a "popular artist" or have thousands of followers, I am currently just trying to finish commissions so I can actually abadon this 500+ watcher account so I can pursue content I actually enjoy making instead of producing stuff I just make to please others. assume you know what my intentions are.



Then why are you even complaining at all and mentioning your follower count?



Inkblooded said:


> Just because you want to have a ton of followers doesnt mean thats the goal for all of us. don't assume you know what my intentions are.



And take your own advice


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Then why are you even complaining at all and mentioning your follower count?
> 
> 
> 
> And take your own advice



I was mentioning my difference in DA vs FA watchers to point out how poor FA is at giving users exposure compared to DA. my point there was that with the feature of groups, its easy for your art to be seen by many, while as on FA theres only one way for your art to be seen by new users (the front page) and its not very effective.

And im not complaining about my lack of visibility. I dont care that I'm not well known and in fact I prefer it that way. I am complaning about the general population only having shallow interests and caring only for generic and uncreative porn, anthro art or videogame fanart. I do not think that artists like that deserve the praise, especially when a lot of said popular artists often do terrible things and are worshipped like cult leaders.


----------



## LoganGreypaw (May 10, 2018)

Something to mention here - I can see why the OP had a low opinion of SoFurry, but it depends in part on your medium. I find for written content that SoFurry is much more active; my stories receive significantly more comments and views. I get enough both here and there to maintain both sites, but SoFurry is definitely the majority.

I'm curious to know how people have gotten on with different sites, though, for written material. I had no idea when I started where to go; I went with FA because of its popularity and SoFurry because I used to read Yiffstar a decade ago.


----------



## pandasayori (May 23, 2018)

I recently learned about a site called Furrific, but I have yet to join and see what I think about it.

Welcome to Furiffic


----------



## LoganGreypaw (May 25, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> I recently learned about a site called Furrific, but I have yet to join and see what I think about it.
> 
> Welcome to Furiffic


I just visited it. Admittedly I'm on mobile, but as a writer, I'm immediately put off. First, it doesn't have a front page which splits up art and stories like FA (or the big distinction made on SoFurry). Then, on my mobile browser, the filtering options don't work, so I can't filter by stories, which means other people might not be able to, which ultimately makes the idea of posting stories there unattractive to me.

Maybe it'll evolve and become better, so I'll check back in a few months, but sadly that first experience was negative.


----------

